# Thrush.



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya ladies 

I am at my wits end now with thrush, I'm 33 weeks and for 30 of those I've had constant thrush 
I've been to gp no end of times and had 
8 tubes of canestan double strength cream 

3 x 200mg clotrimazole pessarys to insert at night 

3x 500mg clotrimazole pessarys 

I've also tried natural yogurt, biofem active gel, salt baths cotton knickers, no knickers lol 

Well sorry tmi but I'm that sore down below I've had a spot of blood on wiping, I know its from the soreness not anything else 

Well I saw my midwife today and broke down and all I got was to try a STD clinic but they probably won't help because I'm pregnant! 
I'm under ob cons at hospital to and told them at my last appt and was told I need to get it cleared before birth as its dangerous (my GP said that's rubbish) and its all down to me smoking I haven't smoked since the day I got bfp and then she blamed my weight! 

I'm at the end of my tether now as I'm miserably uncomfortable, sore and frustrated as me and dh haven't been intimate in a very long time as we did once and I gave him it so nothing since! 
Any advice? 
Thanks in advance 
XX


----------

